

Ask HN: Free Marketing Advice in Exchange for Help Finding Housing Palo Alto - smit

Are you a startup looking for marketing advice?<p>I will offer you free marketing advice. (I've done marketing/bd at HubSpot and Flightfox(YCS12) along with other personal projects.)<p>All I want in return is help finding a place to stay in Palo Alto from May-August.<p>My email is smit@smitpatel.com.
======
orangethirty
It would help if you gave more details (use long copy).

~~~
smit
I thought it would be better to make it short and sweet. What details would
you suggest adding?

~~~
orangethirty
I'd try adding some bits as to what's in it for them. Free marketing advice is
really not a good offer. Anyone can get it from the millions of marketing
"gurus" that infest twitter. Plus add some details about you and a link to
your blog (which is pretty good in itself). One last point is that you want
people to know you are not some crazy dude from the internet. Have them see
you are just a young entrepreneur who wants to make it. Tell a story, but in
less than 4 paragraphs. (:

Shoot me an email if you'd like to some help. I'm a copy wizard. =P

------
adidash
Sent you an email

